# Odd noise when gbc plugged in



## YoshiInAVoid (Feb 21, 2012)

I decided to whip out the Gameboy Color to play a few classics before I go to bed but something's wrong. It works fine if I put batteries in the back but I don't want to waste them, so I plug it in via the DC3V mains lead next to the headphone jack and turn it on, what do I get? I very lowd buzzing noise. But the game still plays fine on it anyway (with just the cable, not the batteries). But this is very odd since the cable has worked fine for me before. And the speakers work fine when I just use batteries. So I tried plugging headphones into the headphone jack and now the buzzing comes out of the headphones when the system in on.

What's happening. Is it a problem with my gameboy color or the cable?


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 21, 2012)

YoshiInAVoid said:


> I decided to whip out the Gameboy Color to play a few classics before I go to bed but something's wrong. It works fine if I put batteries in the back but I don't want to waste them, so I plug it in via the DC3V mains lead next to the headphone jack and turn it on, what do I get? I very lowd buzzing noise. But the game still plays fine on it anyway (with just the cable, not the batteries). But this is very odd since the cable has worked fine for me before. And the speakers work fine when I just use batteries. So I tried plugging headphones into the headphone jack and now the buzzing comes out of the headphones when the system in on.
> 
> What's happening. Is it a problem with my gameboy color or the cable?


I believe that's the sound the coil makes. Is it really loud buzzing? *checks out his GBC to compare*


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Feb 21, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> YoshiInAVoid said:
> 
> 
> > I decided to whip out the Gameboy Color to play a few classics before I go to bed but something's wrong. It works fine if I put batteries in the back but I don't want to waste them, so I plug it in via the DC3V mains lead next to the headphone jack and turn it on, what do I get? I very lowd buzzing noise. But the game still plays fine on it anyway (with just the cable, not the batteries). But this is very odd since the cable has worked fine for me before. And the speakers work fine when I just use batteries. So I tried plugging headphones into the headphone jack and now the buzzing comes out of the headphones when the system in on.
> ...


Yeah, it's rediculously loud. But with batteries it plays normally. I think it's some kind of safety to say that my cable may be broken, but it still works fine with it other than that so I don't know. Also the volume knob wont affect it.


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Feb 21, 2012)

Ok so I found this:
http://www.sega-16.com/forum/showthread.php?6892-GameBoy-Color-speaker-issue-screen-lighting-question
I guess it is just my power suply cable.

Where can I buy a new one?


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 21, 2012)

I don't think the cable is broken, I honestly believe that the Gameboy or the charger is the issue here. Dust collected over time may affect how the charging circuitry performs, buzzing noises are nothing new on old hardware. Try a different DC adapter - perhaps this one has a broken stabilizer and the current goes nuts throughout its use. Worst case scenario is that you'll have to open the Gameboy and see what's cooking.

Any 3V DC adapter with the correct plug will work.


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Feb 21, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> I don't think the cable is broken, I honestly believe that the Gameboy or the charger is the issue here. Dust collected over time may affect how the charging circuitry performs, buzzing noises are nothing new on old hardware. Try a different DC adapter - perhaps this one has a broken stabilizer and the current goes nuts throughout its use. Worst case scenario is that you'll have to open the Gameboy and see what's cooking.
> 
> Any 3V DC adapter with the correct plug will work.


"I don't think the cable is broken," "Try a different DC adapter". Yeah, I ment that my DC adapter is broken. Don't know why I called it a cable. I don't think I have another 3V DC adapter. Maby I'll check Ebay tommarow, they seem pretty cheap.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 21, 2012)

YoshiInAVoid said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think the cable is broken, I honestly believe that the Gameboy or the charger is the issue here. Dust collected over time may affect how the charging circuitry performs, buzzing noises are nothing new on old hardware. Try a different DC adapter - perhaps this one has a broken stabilizer and the current goes nuts throughout its use. Worst case scenario is that you'll have to open the Gameboy and see what's cooking.
> ...


Yeah, they're dirt-cheap, it shouldn't be difficult to find one. Before you do that though, try cleaning the port of the console with some high % alcohol and opening the charger to dust it a little bit, then clean it with a q-tip dipped in alcohol aswell. Perhaps it's just a matter of interference.


----------

